# Method for popping a ceramic guide insert back into a rod line guide



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I had been putting this off far too long, and before trying to heat the hoop with a soldering iron, curiosity got the better of me. This clamp seems to have done the trick. If it pops back out again it’s going to get a new guide.


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

piketroller said:


> I had been putting this off far too long, and before trying to heat the hoop with a soldering iron, curiosity got the better of me. This clamp seems to have done the trick. If it pops back out again it’s going to get a new guide.
> 
> View attachment 776305


Well if it stays in as long as it took to fix it you should be good to go. 😎


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I had a guide pop and after getting it back in I put a drop of gorilla super glue gel on it. Been fine so far


----------

